# Looking for egg share clinic?



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

I am looking to egg share and am looking at clinics. I live in Poole, Dorset. Can anyone recommend one? The other question I have is are all the tests prior to egg sharing being agreed blood tests and can these all be done on nhs?

Thanks
Olive22 X


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Olive, 

I eggshared at the Nuffield hospital in Woking which I can't recommend enough, on a good run (not peak traffic) we did it in about 50minutes and we were travelling from Southampton, but when we did have an early apt and needed to be there for 9.30 it took us an 1.5hr! The clinic were really flexible with apt times and would always try to fit them in around us if they could!  My sister in law went to the CRM in London she was very happy with them and from what she has said they sound as good as the Nuffileld!  

With regards to the tests, they are mostly bloods but a couple of them need swabs like you have when you have a smear done, my GP agreed to do all the basic tests (the clinic would of done them but I wanted to try and limit the amount of times I had to travel up there) but wouldn't do the two more specialist blood tests (for cystic fibrosis and kareotyping) but clinic did these at no cost to us as it was part of the egg share programme.

Hope this helps and good luck with finding a clinic


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi just a girl

I had found the Woking clinic and saw another recommendation so that looks good   Should I have tests done before applying or apply first and then have tests done?

Thanks for reply and congrats on your pregnancy 
Olive22 X


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats 

I really don't know if you should have your tests done first it would prob be wise to ask what ever clinic you decide to go with as they may prefer you to have them done there but I'm just guessing anyway most of the tests are really quick to come back at around 1- 2 weeks, its just the 2 more specialist tests that took a while (6 weeks for me, and the woking don't like to match you to a recipient until they know those results) but all in all I think from my first consultation to starting on all the drugs it took about 3 months and then I was injecting for 5 weeks.  At the time it felt like an eternity waiting those 3 months but looking back, it really did fly by!

Feel free to keep asking questions, this site was a great for me when I was about to start treatment - kept me sane 
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

A good place to start is the **** clinic guide and it states what each clinic does- not sure if Wessex in Southampton does ES, or WInterborne that is linked with a larger clinic.  I thought that if you were eggsharing that they did all the tests for the treatment. Good Luck


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you tried searching the HFEA for clinics?

Here's the link: http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

All the best.x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks just a girl, it is so helpful to use this site, I would be so out of my depth  

Thanks ladies I have used the hfea site and got a list just wanted personal views aswell

Olive22 X


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey olive22

I'm currently looking into egg sharing at the woking nuffield  i cant reccomend anyone  better  Ive had  a fresh cycle  at woking  unfortunately  it was a bfn for me though  

but I'm currently having FET  at woking too  but decided to  start the egg share process as well just in-case my FET didn't work 
 all the nurses and consultants up at the nuffield are very very helpful  and  understanding  and it also made me feel a lot better when i was told they had the second best success  results for there clinic in the whole of the UK


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi crazychic

 sorry to hear about your bfn, Its great to hear good things and I think personal recommendation just make you feel better. I have decided to go with Woking and will ring on my day off to get the ball rolling. The fact your using them again is great to hear and that they are second best in uk, thats fab  

    your FET works and you get bfp  

Thanks again Olive22 X


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Olive, 
To get the ball rolling I think you need a letter/referral from your consultant before you can get an appointment, but they will tell you all that when you ring, if you get the main number ask to be put through to the Victoria Wing and the receptionist will tell you all you need to do!  I agree with Crazy all the staff are really lovely 

Crazy - Good luck with your FET


----------

